# Axe and Hatchet of your Dreams



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

This is a forum for Axe and Hatchet lovers. Please post photos of your Axes an Hatchets.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Making a spoon using an axe and knife…


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice video. He gets a lot done with the axe. The little I've tried to carve with an axe shows me it definitely takes some skill not to ruin what you've gotten so far.

Here's my axes. A Norlund Hudson Bay that I think I have heard of as a carpenter's axe, a broad hatchet, a broad axe, and a felling axe-something like a Dayton or Ohio pattern maybe. Also picked through the hickory handles they had at Lowes and was able to find one where the grain was running almost perfectly parallel to the head. Horrible rough lacquer finish will need to be removed though. Good fit to rehandle the damaged one on the felling axe.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

And does anyone recognize the maker mark from the broad hatchet?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Google results

Ten Eyck & Co. : Axe manufacturer, Cohoes, New York.

http://boards.ancestry.com/localities.northam.usa.states.newyork.counties.cattaraugus/3178/mb.ashx


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

One more

http://www.treasurenet.com/forums/what/343865-broad-axe.html


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome, nice sleuthing, thanks.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Your most welcome. I don't have a broad axe. I have a number of others and several hatchets.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for starting this forum, Wayne! I'll get out to the shop and get photos for Mudflap to post. I really like the look of bearded axes. Have never seen one in real life though.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

My one hatchet, a Collins


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice Kevin, Is it a carpenter's axe?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

My one hatchet









With a screw type of wedge. Official Scout Axe by Plumb. Has the boy scout emblem on it as well as PLUMB inside a box. 









Had to clean it up a bit, someone had been hammering on the end.

had inherited a Fireman's Axe…gave it to the local fire department where he served.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Wayne, not too sure about what type it would be.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

True Temper No.TB2 hewing hatchet waiting for resto, neglected Eastwing from camp and my prized Robin Wood. I love the knurled handle he put on it. 








Profile of the TB2…









No big boy axes yet. Though a nice old Ochsenkopf or Fuchs would be to die for.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

My Dad's Sager double bit along with a 10 dollar. 2 and a half pound find that had been used for chopping roots. The little guy is a Sweed, HB makers mark, I have a matching hatchet buried in my race trailer.


















from left, unknown maker, one given me at age 10 or 12 after the broken handle had been burned out in a fire, since retempered, 2nd is marked GKL, and the mini maul is a Benchmark.








From left, 50 cents for the Swedish head at a thrift store, boy scout type hatchet, Plumb bench axe, made the handle from birch , then an unmarked roofers type and a throwing axe, also unmarked, but offshore origin.








and to match TOF's Collins ..
(I know, it's neither axe or hatchet..)

















Collins cavalry machete according to the bay.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

These examples are nice to see. I have a couple of old ones i intend to retire.
H
as anyone refinished one of the red-tone handles on the old Plumb Boy Scout axes? Maybe it is better to take them down to bare wood and leave a clear finish … ?


----------



## rjdankert (Oct 16, 2015)

H W Stager coopers axe:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Compliments of Der Leachmeister's May List: Stanley carpenter's axe / hatchet.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rehabbed a Collins' Dayton pattern last week..









And, what it came in the door as…









$1 axe….$9.88 handle….decent axe?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I dunno, is it?


----------

